
There’s No Such Thing as Good Philanthropy - jrepinc
https://jacobinmag.com/2020/01/george-soros-defense-of-open-society-philanthropy
======
JohnFen
I take issue with the article's assumption that only the wealthy engage in
philanthropy. That's simply not true.

The wealthy tend to make a lot of noise about their philanthropic endeavors,
but most normal people I know, including those who are objectively poor,
engage in varying degrees of philanthropy.

------
pmdulaney
The ethical thing, of course, is to seize the property of wealthy individuals
and let the woke illuminati determine how to distribute the spoils.

